# [SOLVED][AIGLX][NV] 1. biały ekran 2. brak dekoracji okien

## Gabrys

jak odpalę beryla spod AIGLX-a dostaję coś takiego:

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ beryl-wrapper

XGL present

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600033 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000111 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600015 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000104 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1200003 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000106 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3600034 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000108 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3a00006 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010a can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1800019 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010d can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x32000e8 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400090d can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3800005 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010f can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600033 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000111 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600015 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000104 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1200003 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000106 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3600034 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000108 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3a00006 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010a can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1800019 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010d can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x32000e8 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400090d can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3800005 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x400010f can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600033 to texture

beryl: pixmap 0x4000111 can't be bound to texture

beryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1600015 to texture

...

```

Ekran robi się biały, mogę robić Alt-tab, wyświetlają się ikonki programów, mogę obracać kostką (na dole kostki jest obrazek diamentu).

Wygląda na to jakby nie potrafił łapać okienek do tekstur  :Sad:  Compiz-quinnstorm działa. Xgl-a wywaliłem.

Ktoś ma jakiś trop?

PS:

```
quake@deuteranoptic ~ $ cat /usr/bin/beryl-wrapper

#!/bin/sh

cmd=0

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

  cmd=1

else

  if [ "$1" = "e16" ]; then

    cmd=0

  elif [ "$1" = "fluxbox" ]; then

    cmd=0

  elif [ "$1" = "gnome" ]; then

    cmd=0

  else

    cmd=1

  fi

fi

if [ "$cmd" = "1" ]; then

  emerald --replace & beryl --indirect-rendering --replace dbus settings

fi

```

----------

## przemos

[OT]Skąd wziąłeś ebuildy do beryla i reszty. (svn - xgl-overlay ?)

----------

## piterB

 *przemos wrote:*   

> [OT]Skąd wziąłeś ebuildy do beryla i reszty. (svn - xgl-overlay ?)

 

od dzisiaj tam sa (a moze od wczoraj...   :Smile:  )

----------

## Gabrys

Jestem debilem. Zmieniłem w kdmrc wpis z Xgl-a na X tylko zapomniałem potem tę zmodyfikowaną linijkę odhaszować. Teraz beryl działa, tylko nie mogę zrobić dekoracji okien  :Sad: .

----------

## Johnny_Bit

a emeralda masz? bo u mnie beryl śmiga piękie wącznie z emeraldem, wczoraj jechał na Xglu pieknie, dziś testuje Aiglx

----------

## szolek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Teraz beryl działa, tylko nie mogę zrobić dekoracji okien .

 

Wywal --repleace dbus settings.

W zasadzie ja mam:

```
beryl --strict-binding --indirect-rendering > ~/.beryl.log 2>&1 &
```

----------

## Gabrys

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Teraz beryl działa, tylko nie mogę zrobić dekoracji okien . 
> 
> Wywal --repleace dbus settings.
> 
> W zasadzie ja mam:
> ...

 

Nie działa nadal.

A emeralda owszem mam, ale jak odpalam, to wywala, że nie może znaleźć czy tam otworzyć i wraca do ustawień domyślnych i nie robi żadnych dekoracji (nawet domyślnych). cgwd ani gnome-window-decorator też nie działa, więc to chyba coś z berylem.

Niezależnie od tego czy odpalam emeralda czy gnome-window-decorator wywala mi tak:

```
beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
```

----------

## arsen

Gabryś: proszę zmień "nieaktualne" na SOLVED

----------

## Gabrys

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
> ```
> ...

 

Ma to ktoś? Czytam, że dużo ludzi ma z tym problem, ale nie wiadomo co z tym zrobić  :Confused: 

----------

## szolek

trapiło mnie coś takiego. Generalnie beryl'a czy compiz'a trzeba przekompilować po zainstalowaniu tych nowych sterowników. Tuż po instalacji sterowników dawałem jeszcze "eselect opengl set nvidia". Warto jeszcze usunąć z pamięci stary moduł nvidia. 

W xorg.conf w sekcja screen trzeba dodać:

```
Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
```

Oraz włączyć compozite. Co do ostatniej linijki nie jestem pewien czy jest potrzebna. Poza tym AIGLX jest domyślnie włączony i nie potrzeba go ustawiać w konfigu.

Beryla załączam tak jak napisałem w poprzednim poscie. I właściwie tyle.

Ważne jest aby poniższa komenda zwracała miedzy innymi te linijki:

```
# ldd `which beryl`

        [...] ciach [...]

        libGLcore.so.1 => //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb738d000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => //usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0xb738b000)

        [...] ciach [...]
```

----------

## Gabrys

Już mam rozwiązanie. Zastosowałem jakiś inny xorg.conf, choć nie do końca chodziło opcje powyżej. Wieczorem (jak będę miał czas) zapuszczę diffa, posprawdzam każdą różnicę, wrzucę wyniki i dam ostatecznie SOLVED.

PS: Motion blur przy obracaniu kostki jest świetny  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## coyote01

Mam ten sam problem co Gabrys opisał w pierwszym poście, beryl 0.1 + emerald 0.1 wygląda tak: beryl1.

Znalazłem "rozwiązanie" problemu trzeba w pliku ~/.beryl-managerrc zamienić linię 

```
active_wm=0
```

 na 

```
active_wm=1
```

 i wtedy wygląda to tak: beryl2. Z tym, że plik ten jest modyfikowany (nawet gdy nie ma praw do zapisu) więc trzeba go modyfikować przed każdym uruchomieniem beryla.

UPDATE:

Niestety nie działa mi to na pełnym ekranie. Co oni nakombinowali? compiz-quinnstorm i cdgw śmigało bez problemów.

----------

## przemos

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> Co oni nakombinowali? compiz-quinnstorm i cdgw śmigało bez problemów.

 

Ale beryl + emerald +aiglx również działa bez żadnego problemu jak już się do niego dobierzesz. Sam męczyłem się z tym jakieś 2 dni, ale w końcu się udało. Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, co mogło pójść nie tak u was - w zasadzie szolek już wszystko napisał co dokładnie trzeba zrobić, żeby beryl zadziałał. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX - tu również w zasadzie jest wszystko co najważniejsze.

----------

## Gabrys

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> compiz-quinnstorm i cdgw śmigało bez problemów.

 

Nie zgodzę się. Miałem mnóstwo problemów z prawidłowym śmiganiem tego tandemu. Znikające przyciski na belce okna, zagubione gdzieś okna, które się odnajdywały dopiero po 6 czy 7 obrotach kostki o 360 stopni. Z Berylem i Emeraldem jest dużo dużo lepiej. Chociaż np. pomimo (czy raczej niezależnie od) używania --stirct-binding mam czasem całe czarne okienka :/ .

----------

## szolek

```
Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

Option         "RenderAccel" "true" 
```

Wywaliłem/zakomentowałem powyższe opcje i AIGLX dalej działa. Nawet od pewnego czasu nie mam już problemu z większy użyciem procka. Ale dużo kombinowałem tak że nie wiem od jakiej opcji to było zależne. 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> PS: Motion blur przy obracaniu kostki jest świetny  .

 

Oczopląsu idzie od tego dostać.   :Wink: 

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> mam czasem całe czarne okienka :/ .

 

U mnie wcześniej przy obrocie, dekoracja okien nabierała dziwnej jaskrawej przeźroczystości. Podobną mam w Eagle oraz djview.

----------

## Gabrys

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   mam czasem całe czarne okienka :/ . 
> 
> U mnie wcześniej przy obrocie, dekoracja okien nabierała dziwnej jaskrawej przeźroczystości. Podobną mam w Eagle oraz djview.

 Przy którymś update'cie problem (jak na razie) zniknął i to (chyba) bez używania --strict-binding.

Jak będę miał czas, to przeanalizuję, co było w moim xorg.confie nie tak i się podzielę wiedzą.

----------

## coyote01

Rzeczywiście z aiglx'em działa bez problemów, nie wiem dlaczego z xgl'em nie działa.

UPDATE:

Słabo coś ostatnio ze mną :/ wystarczy użyć beryl-xgl i działa w połączeniu z xgl'em.

----------

## Gabrys

Zrobiłem rozeznanie i się okazuje, że dziś beryl i emerald działają spokojowo  :Cool:  na tym konfigu, na którym ostatnio nie miałem dekoracji okien i wciąż wyskakujące ostrzeżenie o 32 bitach (czytaj ten wątek). Przedstawiam (dla potomności) działający (mi) konfig:

```
#/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "vbe"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Serial Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Microsoft"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USB Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "event"

    Option         "Device" ""

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1900"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4000"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

   DisplaySize 410 258

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "All"

    BoardName      "All"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

(quote zamiast code, żeby mogło mieć tytuł). (jednak code, bo quote nie ma wcięć).

Jedyne co trzeba zrobić to podmienić sekcję Monitor oraz skrin i powinno śmigać.

Prawdopodobnie programiści beryla albo emeralda naprawili bądź przypadkiem usunęli jakiś błąd, który to powodował, bo nie aktualizowałem ani Xorga ani sterowników Nvidii. Jedynie dla przypomnienia dodam, że całość chodzi na Xorgu 7.1 i sterownikach beta 9625 i akceleratorze AIGLX z overlaya sabayon. Beryl, emerald, beryl-settings, beryl-manager itd są z overlaya portage-xgl. Wszystkie overlaye dostępne po zainstalowaniu laymana.

Pozdrawiam i życzę miłych efektów.

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja sie jeszcze zapytam czy wersje -9999 tych pakietów do beryla.emeralda róznią się znaczaco od 0.1.0 ? (korzystam z xgl-coffee)

EDIT: coś mi nei dzie odpalenie tego przez startx :/ jeszcze nigdy od razu sie nie załadowało:/ po starcei kde jak dam beryl-start to raz na 5 sie odpala dobrze, a tak to bez dekoracji okien. Poza tym przy starcie w konsoli wypluwa:

```

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Couldn't load settings.  Reverting to defaults.

** (emerald:8097): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unshade

** (emerald:8097): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: above

** (emerald:8097): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unabove

** (emerald:8097): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: sticky

** (emerald:8097): WARNING **: Cannot open pixmap: unsticky

Initiating splash

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

Attaching to program: /usr/bin/beryl, process 8096

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libSM.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libICE.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libICE.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXau.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libX11.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXext.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libdl.so.2...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libdl.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.6

Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.6...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/ld-linux.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/ld-linux.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libdbus.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libdbus.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnsl.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnsl.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsettings.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/librt.so.1...

(no debugging symbols found)...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/librt.so.1

Reading symbols from /lib/libpthread.so.0...done.

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread -1219422512 (LWP 8096)]

Loaded symbols for /lib/libpthread.so.0

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_compat.so.2...done.

LoFailed to read a valid object file image from memory.

aded symbols for /lib/libnss_compat.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_nis.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_nis.so.2

Reading symbols from /lib/libnss_files.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /lib/libnss_files.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcrashhandler.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libdecoration.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libsplash.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwobbly.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libanimation.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libfade.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libcube.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librsvg-2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libgsf-1.so.114

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libcroco-0.6.so.3

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/librotate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libzoom.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libzoom.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscale.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libmove.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libresize.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libswitcher.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libwater.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libtrailfocus.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libtrailfocus.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libneg.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libbs.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libbs.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libshowdesktop.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libshowdesktop.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libput.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libscreenshot.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libstate.so

Reading symbols from /usr/lib/beryl/libblurfx.so...done.

Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/beryl/libblurfx.so

0xb7f91410 in ?? ()

(gdb)

Thread 1 (Thread -1219422512 (LWP 8096)):

#0  0xb7f91410 in ?? ()

#1  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#2  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#0  0xb7f91410 in ?? ()

#0  0xb7f91410 in ?? ()

#1  0x00000001 in ?? ()

#2  0x00000000 in ?? ()

Detaching from program: /usr/bin/beryl, process 8096

[CRASH_HANDLER]: "/tmp/beryl_crash-8096.out" created!

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't open /proc//environ

** (beryl-manager:8026): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?

Otherwise, manually kill your wm, and report the bug to the developers, it doesn't follow the standards.

Falling back to looking for a defined WM in xlsclients.

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Initiating splash

```

O ile dobrze się odpali  :Smile: 

Robiłem wg tego -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

EDIT: z --indirect-rendering działa ale sie muli :/ Dziwne ze potrafi sie odpalac w bardziej zawiły sposób normalnie, tj, startx, potem beryl-manager i jak sie wybierze beryla zamiast kwi to całkiem spoko działa, z wyjątkiem przechodzenia na tty bo juz powrotu nie ma i widac czarny ekran  :Sad: 

----------

